# Je quitte la profession



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*Bonjour à toutes,
tout est dans le titre, je quitte la profession. Je viens d'avoir une proposition d'embauche en CDI, je débute le mois prochain. Salaire 2000 euros net pour 35 h ! Finis les barrières en tout genre, les salons transformés en crèche, les animaux enfermés, les fleurs interdites, les parents irrespectueux, les horaires non respectés, courir après son salaire, les enfants difficiles et la pmi ! La pmi, on pourrait écrire un roman sur celle-ci !
je vous souhaite le meilleur et tout le courage du monde pour supporter tout ce que vous endurez. On devrait vous décerner la médaille du mérite !
je continuerai à vous lire et vous encourager ! Forza*


----------



## B29 (7 Octobre 2022)

Félicitations pour votre nouveau travail.


----------



## Petuche (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci et pleins de bonnes choses pour toi.


----------



## Orlhad (7 Octobre 2022)

Ah la PMI ! C'est sur que l'on ne doit pas regretter de ne plus avoir à traiter avec ce machin...

Meilleurs vœux dans votre nouveau projet.


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci à vous, j'ai l'impression de revivre !!!
Ce week end, place nette dans la maison


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Félicitations et bonne chance pour la suite. 
Pour moi pas d'envie de passer à autre chose. J'ai toujours vécu beaucoup de positif et pour ma part pas assez de négatif pour "aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte" comme on dit. Je m'épanouis encore dans cette profession. Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Octobre 2022)

C est sur que ça va être une autre vie 😀

Je te souhaite plein de bonnes choses dans ton nouveau travail 😉


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*Oui, catie lorsqu'on s'épanouïe et qu'on y trouve son compte, pour moi clairement, je ne m'y retrouvais plus.
faire 50 h pour un salaire dérisoire et toutes ces nouvelles demandes farfelues de la part des parents (DME, portage, cododo). Je suis encore jeune et la vie devant moi.
J'ai besoin de contacts et de nouvelles experiences.
ce week end, c'est champagne*


----------



## emmanou21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, plein de bonnes choses pour ta suite professionnel, dommage qu'il ne me reste guère à faire avant la retraite, j'aurais fait comme toi,
A ma retraite ce n'est pas un roman mais plusieurs TOMES à écrIre..... bonne continuation


----------



## Isa78 (7 Octobre 2022)

Toutes mes félicitations Juju90 !
Que je vous envie ! Je commence à regarder ailleurs également pour les mêmes raisons que vous.
Plein de bonnes choses pour votre nouvelle vie


----------



## violetta (7 Octobre 2022)

Champagne juju !


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonne continuation à vous dans ce nouveau job !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

C'est une super nouvelle pour vous 2000 euros NET pour 35h c'est un bon salaire ... et oui çà fait du bien de retrouver sa maison ici on a refait des travaux SDB et SAM et moi bientôt à la retraite donc là tout est vidé sauf les barrières et les jouets remisés et une partie en double ou jeux extérieur déjà vendus pour la plupart !!! vous avez tout à fait RAISON vous êtes encore jeune il ne faut pas hésiter surtout si vous faisiez bcq d'heures avec un petit taux horaire je ne parle pas de celles qui en vivent bien ... il faut penser à la retraite même si c'est encore loin car après on n'a que nos yeux pour pleurer ... vous aussi vous semblez en avoir eu assez de toutes ces nouvelles demandes des PE qui n'est pas forcément adaptées pour nous sauf pour celles qui le veulent bien chacun son choix !!! je vous souhaite une belle nouvelle vie et j'encourage celles qui sont encore jeunes et qui se posent des questions à sauter le pas !!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

waouhhhh je suis contente pour vous même si je ne vous connais pas 

Félicitations pour votre nouveau travail 🍾🐞🍀🌺

et votre nouvelle vie 🤩🥳


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

Isa, tout est possible, n'en doutez pas ! Je suis sûre que vous avez de belles qualités, et en tant qu'AM, vous avez beaucoup de savoirs faire dans divers domaines et une sacré volonté, c'est cela qu'il faut mettre en avant. Il y a beaucoup d'offres d'emplois en ce moment.
Angele, je suis jeune et je n'ai qu'un enfant (pour le moment) pourtant, je ne l'ai pas élevé avec toutes ces méthodes, qui relèvent plus de l'idéologie et de modes. Ces demandes sont assez récurrentes et pénibles. Je ne parle pas des restrictions de la pmi, de l'isolement, des impayés etc..La liste est longue. Nous venons d'acheter une maison et nous allons l'aménager comme nous voulons et ça c'est top ! Mon enfant et mon mari ne subiront plus les cris des enfants et les intrusions de parents
Quant à mon chien, il pourra aller et venir dans la maison, personne n'ira me l'interdire.
Ouf, tous ces poids envolés !


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Trop contente pour vous.
Et vous allez faire quoi comme métier ?


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*Caro, je suis secrétaire juridique de formation, je vais travailler dans un cabinet d'avocats*


----------



## Merlu33 (7 Octobre 2022)

félicitation Juju90 et bon courage pour ta nouvelle vie. c'est pas bon de rester scotché  sur quelque chose qui ne plait plus....
a suivre


----------



## Merlu33 (7 Octobre 2022)

> *Caro, je suis secrétaire juridique de formation, je vais travailler dans un cabinet d'avocats*


ah super pour toi juju90, si ça te plait de retourner vers ta passion... affaire juridique....


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

tu pourras nous donner des VRAIS conseils


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci, Merlu et oui Tatynou, si je peux aider, pas de problèmes !


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*En tout cas, j'ai hâte de commencer !*


----------



## Nany88 (7 Octobre 2022)

Juju90 félicitations 🎊 comme je vous aïs dit dans l'autre poste, je suis contante pour vous, moi pareil g 34 ans et je reste dans la petite enfance mais je m arrête d'être assmat en février, crèche d entreprise flambant neuf et salaire de 1600e net +5% chaque mois et d autre avantage, même si je gagne moins que maintenant et que je travaillerais les mercredis et bien je sort de chez moi, j aurais des collègue et je ne ferais plus la paperasse, le plaintes de parents fausse, les pe irespectueux j'en passe et des meilleurs, la pmi pour ma part cava depuis 9 ans tt va bien. 
Mais il faut ke je voye ailleurs et me faire une opinions sur les crèche de moi même et surtt surtt évoluer et monter en grade mon bute educatrice spécialisé de jeune enfant pour finir directrice si tout va bien


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

Felicitations Nany88 ! Et chapeau ! Pour ma part, il me fallait  vraiment changer de direction et prendre un virage à 180 degrés, plus question de travailler avec des enfants, j'aurai l'impression d'être partie pour refaire la même chose


----------



## violetta (7 Octobre 2022)

Bravo nany.
34 ans, vous êtes jeune, vous avez bien raison.
Je n'aurais pas pu être assmat si jeune, je pense que c'est mon expérience précédente qui fait que j'aime mon métier. 
J'aurais manqué de patience et n'aurais pas su gérer et mes enfants, et les petits accueillis....et les parents.
D'ailleurs, je tire mon chapeau a toutes celles qui doivent gérer et leur vie privée et leur vie professionnelle car je pense que faire ce métier a 30 ou a 50 ans ce n'est pas vraiment la même chose.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

SUPER et QUE DE MERVEILLEUSES CHOSES pour l’avenir et *34* *ANS* 👍

Exact à 50 ans c’est parfait, plus d’enfant à la maison, donc facile à gérer.

Je m’aperçois que toutes sans exception dès arrêt du métier (retraite ou changement de profession) tout est retiré au niveau interdiction imposée par la PMI … allez les animaux c’est la fête 🥳 venez courir partout … les barrières … allez hop on les vire … le mari … allez hop … heu NON … on le garde il peut servir … sa paie 😀😂🤑 le FRIC 🙌


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bravo Juju ! Retrouvez sa maison comme un lieu privé que du bonheur . 
Je te souhaite de la réussite professionnelle et de n'avoir aucun regret.
C'est vrai que les demandes des PE suivent des modes qu'ils trouvent sur le net le plus souvent et qui parfois leur compliquent la vie au quotidien car pas toujours facile à respecter.
Quand a la pmi avec l'idée de faire du métier d'assmat un métier reconnu les règles et les devoirs se multiplient .


----------



## Nany88 (8 Octobre 2022)

Oui merci les filles c est vrai que j'ai comme'cer jeune assmat, mais j était déterminer et a évoluer, j y arrive doucement mais sûrement, la petite enfance me plaît, dc j'y reste mais je vais voir d autre horizon... J ai 2 enfants sa pas était complexe de m'en occupé car j ai commencer Avec 2 petit contrat pour tâté le terrain lol... 
Ensuite avec l assurance j ai pris le 3eme puis 4eme au bout de 2 ans mais pas à temps plein et tjrs contrat enseignant et ss mercredis.  Pour ma part travailler à la maison deviens pesant donc être en crèche peut être le plaira... Même si jentend que parfois sa n'est pas facile, il faut que je me fasse une idée moi même... Et si sa ne fonctionne pas je ferais mon métier de formation secretaire on verra bien... J'espère que sa marchera car mon but est d'évoluer ds la petite enfance... Déjà les horaires me conviennent plus en crèche que chez moi... Une semaine 8h 15 h(sa me laisse l'aprèm) , une semaine 14h19h (sa me laisse la matinée,) et 1 semaine en journée 9h16h c cool alors que a présent je fait 8h 18h30 non stop mieux vaut pas avoir de pb ds la jrnee.... Plus besoin de sortir avec la grosse poussette et 4 enfants sa aussi sa commencer a me peser, je sortirais de chez moi les mains libre et pareil pr le retour, C a 3 minutes à pied de chez moi 😊


----------



## YAYOU (8 Octobre 2022)

Félicitations Juju90, que du bonheur !!!!!!
Moi aussi, proche de la retraite, je continue mais je reste positive avec les belles relations avec les enfants et les familles qui vous sont reconnaissantes. Bien sûr, il y a eu des Couac avec certaines familles, mais globalement, cette profession; m'a apporté beaucoup, de transmettre, de mettre notre expérience au service de familles qui sont de plus en plus désorientées, prises dans le tourbillon du quotidien, démunies, seules, avec de moins en moins de répères familiaux ( proches qui avaient un rôle dans l'éducation). Je m'en rends compte de plus en plus, notre rôle est primordial. 
Tu as bien fait, bonne réussite ma chère Juju90


----------



## Juju90 (8 Octobre 2022)

CHANTOU : c'est exactement ça, ce matin levée à 8h, on a tout débarrassé avec mon mari, quelle joie ! La maison parait tout à coup IMMENSE !!!
Nounoucat : non, je pense que je n'aurai aucun regrets, parce que d'une part Je suis de caractère à ne jamais regarder en arriere, d'autre part, le métier me pesait terriblement !
Yayou, la profession d'AM est peut être primordiale, mais pas reconnu à sa juste valeur et je pense qu'elle ne le sera jamais tout comme aide ménagère, auxiliaire de vie, caissière (les 1ers de corvées)
Moi,j'ai besoin de reconnaissance et de ne pas avoir honte ou d'avoir à justifier ma profession comme c'était le cas lorsque j'étais AM.
Ne pas avoir à rougir ou à s'excuser d'être vue comme une simple femme ai foyer qui garde des enfants à ses heures perdues.
Avoir des collègues et des discussions d'adultes et pouvoir vivre libre dans ma propre maison


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Juju90 les gens me disent çà raisonne dans ta pièce tellement c'est vide !!! et oui plus de caisses au sol de tapis de chaise haute etc etc ... pour le moment tout est remisé au cas où car retraite fin décembre seulement pour moi ... j'ai laissé les barrières si une puer passait  on ne sait jamais !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Chez moi à part les barrières en haut et en bas de l'escalier et la partie du terrain dédiée à l'espace jeux extérieurs, personne ne peut deviner que je suis ass mat en dehors de mes heures de travail. J'ai des rangements intégrés toute hauteur pour le matériel de puériculture, les jouets et activités et une pièce dédiée au rdc. Je n'ai pas l'impression de vivre dans mon bureau ou dans une crèche lorsque mes journées de travail se terminent. J'aurais horreur de ça..


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Catie

moi aussi j’ai ma salle de jeux mais le parc, tu le laisses dans ta salle, les chaises hautes aussi ou dans ta cuisine ... les barrières ...alors parfois je les ferme le soir ou le week-end... 😂

J’ai ma copine/amie qui est en arrêt de travail prolongé jusqu’à Janvier 2023,  pour son épaule opérée en janvier 2022 et attend son renouvellement prochainement.Dès qu’elle l’a, aussitôt retires TOUT car elle ne reprendra pas et elle apprécie tellement LE CALME, PLUS LES EMPLOYEURS et pourtant elle n’a pas eu de mauvais employeurs au contraire mais lassitude de tout car ça fait 20 ans qu’elle exerce et un raz-le-bol malgré tout.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Chaises hautes dans l'arrière cuisine. Je n'utilise pas de parc. Et transats, tapis de sol ... dans la pièce dédiée du rdc. J'ai amélioré mon fonctionnement et mes aménagements (placards sur mesure toute hauteur par exemple) au fil des années.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 vous êtes une exception car je pense que la plupart d'entres nous travaillent dans leurs pièces de vie ! une pièce à part c'est bien mais il faut bien avoir les enfants sous les yeux et une pièce de jeux dans un fond de couloir je n'approuve pas ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et bien pour les chaises hautes perso je les laissais. Bien sûr plus besoin actuellement car ils sont grands, mais je me voyais mal de mettre toujours dans la salle de jeu.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Angèle 1982, la journée se passe dans ma pièce de vie. La pièce dédiée du rdc 13 m2 est équipée de grands placards sur mesure et de 2 lits pour les plus jeunes accueillis. Le soir, tout est rangé dans cette pièce. Ma pièce de vie est vide de tout signe de mon activité professionnelle chaque soir et du vendredi soir au lundi matin.


----------



## Sandro (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  félicitations,  à  vous, sans être  indiscrète   dans quoi allez vous vous reconvertir ?? Parfois, j'hésite  aussi, merci


----------



## Griselda (15 Octobre 2022)

Plus de 20 ans dans ce métier que j'aime toujours autant.
Mais oui 2000€ net, en CDI, pour 35h, tu as hyper raison d'y aller.

Je n'ai pas l'intention de changer de métier mais je comprends la lassitude sur tous les points évoqués. 
Perso c'est la très grande précarité qui m'use. Ne jamais pouvoir se projeter sereinement c'est fatigant. 
Alors bien sur j'ai appris à faire preuve de prudence: mettre des sous de côtés quand mon revenu est assez bon pour limiter "la casse" quand il s'effondre. Ne surtout pas habituer mon niveau de vie, mes besoins, à un trop bon revenu car je sais qu'il ne durera pas. Mais je crois que le moment le plus difficile pour moi a été de devoir dire à mes enfants qui partent en études supérieures qu'ils devaient avant tout compter que sur eux mêmes avant de choisir leur voies car il m'est impossible d'affirmer que je pourrais les aider tout du long.
Surtout que pour moi POLEmploi n'est souvent rien d'autre qu'un piège, une fausse bonne idée. Pour mon cas à chaque fois que j'ai eut droit à une ARE, immanquablement on fini par me mettre un coup de pression en me disant que je dois rembourser. Il me faut alors démontrer par A + B que l’aumône dont ils m'ont fait grâce m'était bien due... je déteste POLEmploi et je pense qu'ils font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour ça... Bref...

La prochaine question sera aussi quand mon Mari sera à la retraite (bien avant moi) que fera t il de ses journées pour qu'on ne se marche pas dessus, pour qu'il ne se sentent pas trop envahit, pour que je ne me sente pas trop envahit sur mon territoire?

Alors oui j'adore assister à l'évolution de ces graines de vies, leurs sourires sont mes pourboires, des Parents (nombreux) heureux et qui me remercient pour ce que je leur apporte dans leur parentalité c'est fabuleux mais non ce n'est pas toujours un métier facile et je comprends qu'on puisse jeter l'éponge.


----------



## zelande (15 Octobre 2022)

@Juju90   Je pourrai écrire la même chose!!!!
Sauf que j'ai commencé ce métier bien plus tard et quand j'ai voulu changer, je n'ai rien trouvé. 
J'ai commencé AM à 45 ans. Au bout de 5 ans, j'ai eu envie d'arrêter. Mais trouver un boulot intéressant et correctement payé à 50 ans, je n'ai pas réussi. Et non, je ne pouvais pas reprendre mon ancienne activité. J'ai re tenté le coup il y a 3 ans, j'ai eu quelques entretiens. mais clairement, 55 ans, 11ans d'assmat ( trop encore considéré comme une période sans travail), je n'ai pas été retenue. 
Je me suis fait une raison et maintenant j'attends la retraite. Heureusement, à part 4/5 énergumènes forts déplaisants, j'ai toujours eu la chance d'avoir des pe corrects et des enfants assez mignons.
Je me dis qu'il y a tout de même des avantages: pas de route, moins de frais de maquillage, chaussures, vêtements, un peu de disponibilités pour les choses de la maison , comme ça, le weekend est libéré, un salaire à peu près correct, même s'il y a de fortes baisses parfois entre 2 contrats. Et j'ai trouvé une activité bénévole qui est chère à mon coeur, que je fais de chez moi, aux heures de siestes. Au final, je ne vois pas les journées passées
En ce moment, j'ai des supers pe, ça aide à se dire que l'année va passer vite et bien. Si pas de changement, sur les 4 actuels, 3 resterons encore 2 à 3 ans. Voir plus pour l'un d'entre eux qui m'a annoncé qu'ils mettraient en route le prochain d'ici un an et qu'ils voulaient continuer avec moi.  

 Je range aussi tout les jouets et le matériel le weekend, sauf les lits. J'ai aussi mon mercredi et la moitié des vacances scolaires, mes enfants ne sont plus à la maison. Et pourtant, j'ai l'impression que mon métier est toujours là....

Le jour où j'arrête, ce sera méga fiesta  !!!!


----------

